# Solved: Install Snow Leopard on Mac OSX 10.4 Tiger



## wernschmd (Sep 4, 2005)

Can I install Snow Leopard 10.6 on my Intel Mac Book Pro with OSX 10.4 Tiger?


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

Yes, you can. The boxed set ($169 US includes iLife09 and iWork09 plus SL) is the recommended way by Apple. However, Mossberg claims that you can just use the OS upgrade for $29. Were I in that position, I would get the boxed set. iWork itself makes it worth that price, and you will be sure that it works correctly with the OS.


----------



## wernschmd (Sep 4, 2005)

wernschmd said:


> Can I install Snow Leopard 10.6 on my Intel Mac Book Pro with OSX 10.4 Tiger?


Thanks for your prompt reply.


----------



## redmonlee (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks so much for sharing the post.

 property internet management software project document asset This internet management software is perfect for your document and web company property internet management software project document asset


----------

